# Khan Academy



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Ok some of you may or may not know that I am attending College, real college not a JC for the first time, in January. To go there I had to take an academic assessment to see where I was at in all several subjects. Since I live over 40 miles from the school, I only go in one a week for about 3 hours and I am sent home with packets, to read and answer questions. The school also turned me on to the Khan Academy. This in my opinion and for what I am doing has been the greatest tool I have had access to. The teachers aides are great, I , however was not able to do a simple problem once they left me on my own. The Khan videos are so easy to follow.

I guess the main reason I posted this is because many of you have school aged children. I remember my parents trying to teach me and becoming increasingly frustrated with me if they could not explain it right. For once here is a good use of internet time for kids. Its actually fun to do. 

Hope this was ion the right place


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I think it's in a perfectly good place. I really envy you. When I was in a place in life where I might have been able to go back to college, there was no such thing as online classes. Heck, there was darn near to no online. I certainly wish you luck.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for that!

If you are attending a "real" college, be prepared to come home pissed off every day. I teach at colleges periodically. The last one was a couple months ago, I was at San Diego University for a week teaching some of their staff. I came wanting to kill somebody because I had never seen such a high concentration of frivolous rejects disconnected from reality - both staff and students.

Good luck, you're gonna need it! :lol:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Both of my girls are using Khan academy to take additional math classes. What's awesome is that my 4th-grader is able to do grade 6 math thanks to Khan academy, I highly recommend it for both, adults and kids.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Before yesterday, I could spell Geometry, and now I am doing basic, Geometry. I thought it was beyond my scope of learning. This guy is great.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hearty congrats on that and best of fortunes. Can't think of much a person would miss with a online degree as opposed to listening to some godless commie liberal agnostic prof rattling on the merits of socialism..evolutionism etc. If you get stumped I can help on arithmetic up to about 5th Grade level. lol.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh this is just online teaching/tutoring. I am attending in person full time on a campus. This is all prep for my Major studies.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Good luck.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Inor said:


> Thanks for that!
> 
> If you are attending a "real" college, be prepared to come home pissed off every day. I teach at colleges periodically. The last one was a couple months ago, I was at San Diego University for a week teaching some of their staff. I came wanting to kill somebody because I had never seen such a high concentration of frivolous rejects disconnected from reality - both staff and students.
> 
> Good luck, you're gonna need it! :lol:


I have had the misfortune of having to spend time with some university profs in my previous work and every one of them was unbelievably stupid. Perhaps smart at whatever they teach but absolutely no concept of the world around them, completely helpless in every way. They must exist in such a sheltered environment that it works for them, but it's frightening that they are educating people and getting paid for it.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Good for you Jeep!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

cdell said:


> I have had the misfortune of having to spend time with some university profs in my previous work and every one of them was unbelievably stupid. Perhaps smart at whatever they teach but absolutely no concept of the world around them, completely helpless in every way. They must exist in such a sheltered environment that it works for them, but it's frightening that they are educating people and getting paid for it.


Double dittos. Most of them profs are dumber than a box a rocks. Could share some true life stories on that. Why do we need a degree here Jeep? Do they pay extra for it at work? Are you going to learn something technical where there is a demand for the service so we can make big money? Enquiring minds need to know stuff like this. Thanks.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good luck with it. Many never work in the field they get a degree in. But the Degree often gives you a seat at an interview table you would likely have never had the chance to sit at.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Great point Smitty901. A liberal arts degree does not land many jobs but a lack thereof can certainly exclude a person from some.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Well Big wheel I have a second shot with the New GI Bill. It pays for books, tuition and a subsistence amount. My Major is Range Management, but it consists of Ecology, Natural resources and Habitat. So since I am currently self employed I need a real job.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Great job Jeep. I'm serious here, if you have an algebra, calculus or statistic problem, PM me, Mrs Slippy is a damn Math Genius. I shit you not. She would be more than willing to help. 
_Illegitimi non carborundum_


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Have you seen any college cuties yet?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Not till January, then the ski pants come out. I will limit my eyes to books and direction as much as possible


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hope you tear it up. Good Luck and enjoy.


----------

